# New Kayak book for kids - Kayak Anna



## Lina (Jan 11, 2010)

I wanted to let you know I’ve written a new children’s book to share my love of kayaking with our next generation of paddlers. Kayak Anna and the Palindrome Creek is a splashing eco-adventure for readers ages 9 to 13. It’s a novel about a girl who cleans up the pollution of her neighborhood creek while learning about forgiveness, environmental activism and ravenous trolls. 

All profits from Kayak Anna are donated to Living Water International to provide safe, clean drinking water for children around the world.

You can buy the book at KayakAnna.org or Amazon.com for only $9.99


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Good job, Lina! My daughter is in 2nd grade, and I bet she would like reading this book. Maybe it will inspire her to get back in her kayak soon.

I am even more impressed that the profits will be donated to Living Water. What a great organization they are! Thanks.


----------



## Lina (Jan 11, 2010)

*Kayak Anna Book*

Thanks for your support Ryan,

I'm sure your daughter will enjoy the book, it's great to hear that she is a kayaker already!

All the best,

Lina



rivermanryan said:


> Good job, Lina! My daughter is in 2nd grade, and I bet she would like reading this book. Maybe it will inspire her to get back in her kayak soon.
> 
> I am even more impressed that the profits will be donated to Living Water. What a great organization they are! Thanks.


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

This book looks great! Congrats on such nice reviews (on Amazon). This will make a nice gift for some of my friend's kids (and the parents too). How nice to have such positive impact on the world
Be well,
Beth


----------



## Lina (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Beth, I appreciate your support! It was fun to write and I hope it will inspire more kids to become interested in the sport.

Lina


----------



## Lina (Jan 11, 2010)

*Kayak Anna - A great kid's book*

I wanted to let you know I’ve written a children’s book to share my love of kayaking with our next generation of paddlers. Kayak Anna and the Palindrome Creek is a splashing eco-adventure for readers ages 9 to 13. It’s a novel about a girl who cleans up the pollution of her neighborhood creek while learning about forgiveness, environmental activism and ravenous trolls. 

All profits from Kayak Anna are donated to Living Water International to provide safe, clean drinking water for children around the world.

You can buy the paperback book at KayakAnna.org or Amazon.com and it's available in ebook format for iPad, Kindle, Nook, and Sony Reader. Thanks for your support!


----------

